

Demand Media wants to produce 1 million pieces of content a month - js3309
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/10/ff_demandmedia/all/1

======
russell
What boggles my mind is that people will work for $20/video, $15/article, or 8
cents to proof a headline. OTOH the video guy has shot 40,000 videos. I would
like to think that, even with all this crap at the bottom, there will still be
room for good, creative sites that deliver meaningful content.

~~~
johnl
Yeh, the problem will be how to find them. If the saying "crisis equals
opportunity" is true then it sounds like the internet is ready for a
ycombinator type ranking system that's independent of a Google ranking system.

